# Help with this diet



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, so, this list is not specific and I will call the docs office Monday, but, can I get some help until then? Already learned on the egg.TY!
Now, nuts and seeds. Can these be used as a munch on if I get too hungry or are they only to be used for snack time? I got raw, unsalted peanuts and Brazillian nuts.
I know I can eat celery for when I get hungry between, since this is going to be an adjustment, I just don't want it to be torture, lol also, I can have stevia, but, can't find it here. I got splenda for now, but, not sure why the doc doesn't like it?

here is the diet and how it is worded. he said if it isn't on here, it is not to be eaten.


----------



## Aera (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is something I have on nuts I got off of msn the other day. 


The FDA includes six nuts in its qualified health claim, but a few others didn't make the cut, including Brazils, macadamias, and cashews. These nuts have relatively high levels of saturated fat, which over time can clog arteries and lead to heart disease. It's also a good idea to steer clear of 
prepackaged nut mixes, which are often coated in oils and salt. Instead, buy the following types of nuts raw and toast them in the oven or on the stove top to bring out their full, rich flavor.

*WALNUTS*
Why: Walnuts are very rich in the plant-based omega-3 fatty acid ALA. This type of fatty acid isn't as effective 
as the kind found in fish, but a recent study indicates that ALA decreases inflammation that can damage 
arteries and may help reduce the breakdown of bone. Studies have also shown that walnuts can increase 
levels of HDL (known as good cholesterol) while lowering LDL.
How: Add walnut oil to salad dressing or use crushed walnuts to make a pesto sauce. Saute chopped walnuts 
and mix into taco meat for added crunch.
One ounce = 14 halves 185 calories, 4 g protein, 19 g fat
*ALMONDS*
Why: A recent study found that the fiber in almonds actually blocks some of the nut fat from being digested and 
absorbed; participants also reported feeling satisfied after eating almonds, so they naturally compensated for 
the calories in the nuts by eating less during the day. One serving of almonds provides 35 percent of the Daily 
Value (DV) for vitamin E, a powerful antioxidant that may help protect against diseases such as Alzheimer's.
How: Add almonds to your breakfast cereal or yogurt. Mix into chicken salad, or indulge in a few dark-chocolate
-covered almonds for a double boost of antioxidants.
One ounce = 23 nuts 163 calories, 6 g protein, 14 g fat
*PEANUTS*
Why: Peanuts are technically not nuts — they're legumes and belong to the same family as beans and peas. 
They have a low glycemic index, which means they're digested slowly and help maintain a balanced blood-
sugar level. Peanuts also contain resveratrol, the same phytochemical found in red wine thought to protect 
against heart disease.
How: Use peanut butter as a sauce base for a Thai noodle dish. Lightly brown peanuts in a skillet and add them 
to a stir-fry, or chop and bake them into muffins.
One ounce = 28 nuts 166 calories, 7 g protein, 14 g fat
*PISTACHIOS*
Why: These tasty, little green nuts are high in lutein, an antioxidant typically found in dark leafy vegetables that's 
been shown to protect our eyes from macular degeneration. In one recent study, participants who ate 1.5 
ounces of pistachios every day lowered their total cholesterol levels, while participants who ate three ounces a 
day saw an even more dramatic drop.
How: Sprinkle pistachios on shrimp or scallops (or on ice cream for dessert). Add crushed pistachios to meat 
loaf in place of some of the beef or bread crumbs.
One ounce = 49 pistachios 158 calories, 6 g protein, 13 g fat
*PECANS*
Why: A 2004 study ranked the antioxidant capacity of 100 different foods and found that pecans are one of the 
top 15 sources of antioxidants. In another study, pecan antioxidants were shown to prevent LDL from building 
up in arteries and lowered total cholesterol levels. Compared with other nuts, pecans have one of the highest 
levels of phytosterols, a group of plant chemicals that may help protect against cardiovascular disease.
How: Add pecans to pancake batter, or coarsely chop and toss with pasta. Mix finely chopped pecans with 
bread crumbs and use as a coating on any broiled fish.
One ounce = 19 halves 196 calories, 3 g protein, 20 g fat
*HAZELNUTS*
Why: Hazelnuts have the highest nut level of folate, a B vitamin known to reduce the risk of birth defects. 
Research indicates that it, along with other B vitamins, may also lower the risk of heart disease, cancer, and 
depression. Hazelnuts contain moderate levels of potassium, calcium, and magnesium, all of which can help 
lower blood pressure.
How: Add roasted hazelnuts to asparagus with lemon vinaigrette. They also go well with sweets, like granola 
yogurt parfaits.
One ounce = 21 nuts 178 calories, 4 g protein, 17 g fat

Nuts High in Saturated Fat Just a Few Eat nuts with saturated fat sparingly

*Brazil*
One Ounce Equals: 6 nuts, 186 calories, 4 g protein, 19 g total fat
The Bad News: 4 g saturated fat per one-ounce serving
The Good News: Highest amount of selenium of any food; this mineral helps eliminate free radicals that can 
lead to cancer
*Macadamia*
One Ounce Equals: 11 nuts, 204 calories, 2 g protein, 21 g total fat
The Bad News: 3 g saturated fat and more calories than any other nut
The Good News: High in thiamine, a type of B vitamin that helps metabolize carbohydrates into energy
*Cashews*
One Ounce Equals: 18 nuts, 157 calories, 5 g protein, 12 g total fat
The Bad News: 2.5 g saturated fat per one-ounce serving
The Good News: Rich in copper and magnesium, as well as zinc, which is important for a healthy immune 
system. 

As for Stevia, I ordered mine from amazon. com a while ago when they had some sale on it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

This is an interesting diet, Stacy. It seems to be reduced sugars and salt and similar to the high protein/lower carb diets. It doesn't seem to restrict fats or foods high in cholesterol. Are you diabetic, or pre-diabetic?

I don't envy you because I'd have a heck of a time with the limited sugar.

In my diet, the nuts are "good" oils and I can have them as a snack or as a meal (peanut butter on whole grain bread or chicken salad with almonds), but the total amount is limited. For me, I've been having fat free cottage cheese w/ fruit, air popped popcorn, shredded wheat squares, bananas and frozen grapes as snacks or as a meal, if I'm lazy. It's not too bad - just really boring.


----------



## Aera (Jul 12, 2008)

It doesn't look like a diabetic type thing because I would think whole grains in some amount would be tolerated. They do not cause immediate insulin spikes. But yes I noticed there is no mention of any breads or fruits on there. All the carbs seem to be from the vegetables and nuts and a few incidental ones from the dairy. I also noticed no milk, which has refined carbs. Ok, so this is a no or severly low sugar diet.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

I can have berries, that's it. and i can have milk, it's hidden though, I think, lol, says cow and goat milk. lol I don't drink milk anyway, so ,that won't bother me. I did get the cream for the berries. I got blueberries and strawberries and YUM!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 12, 2008)

Curious - where did this diet come from? It doesn't sound especially healthy, with processed meats and only full-fat dairy allowed. And the fruit list seems odd. Where did you get it?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Curious - where did this diet come from? It doesn't sound especially healthy, with processed meats and only full-fat dairy allowed. And the fruit list seems odd. Where did you get it?


 
From my doctor.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 12, 2008)

*Stacey is this a weight loss diet or a diabetic diet?  There are no quantities listed.  No snacks either.  Frankly I don't like the idea of processed meats as they contain a large amount of sodium.  I did notice fruits but no bananas.  They are the most nutritional of all fruits.  Curious.  What is the calorie total you are allowed daily?*


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

It is for weight.
He doesn't want me counting calories. Just for each meal, one meat, one fruit and one veggie with my portion only being the size of the back of my fist. No seconds and no dessert except for some fruit with a little cream.
This is a 6 and 1 diet for losing weight. The thing is this. I don't watch what I eat anymore, haven't for a long time. Portions mean nothing to me. I will fill my plate and eat it all every meal. This is a HUGE difference for me. That is the reason right now for no calorie counting. He wants to stress portion control first. And NO chocolate or sweets except on my one day and that even in moderation.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree that calorie counting isn't for everyone. I sure couldn't do it! Portion control does work and it's true, most of us have no true idea what a portion size should be. Here's a tip: Buy yourself a small dinner plate and only use that one. They have done studies that prove that the larger the plate, the more we eat because we equate a full plate with being full and a half empty plate with only being half full. And people who had a small plate so that it looked like the plate was full actually reported feeling full. But the people eating the same amount of food on a large plate reported still being hungry. So what you perceive visually can trick your brain.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I agree that calorie counting isn't for everyone. I sure couldn't do it! Portion control does work and it's true, most of us have no true idea what a portion size should be. Here's a tip: Buy yourself a small dinner plate and only use that one. They have done studies that prove that the larger the plate, the more we eat because we equate a full plate with being full and a half empty plate with only being half full. And people who had a small plate so that it looked like the plate was full actually reported feeling full. But the people eating the same amount of food on a large plate reported still being hungry. So what you perceive visually can trick your brain.


 
Yeap and that also goes back to what is hammered in your head from mom, FINISH YOUR PLATE!
Thanks, I had thought about the small plate. I have a childs plate that I had from babysitting once. I will use that. It's just bigger than a saucer.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 13, 2008)

*I get the portion control thing. My doctor told me 2 years ago that I was heading for diabetes if I didn't take off 50 lbs. He stressed portion control as a means of achieving that goal. I had no idea how much I really was eating til I starting cutting portions. I watch what I eat, have cut the fat content by more than half, eat a healthy, well balanced diet and have taken off 54 lbs. in 14 months. It does work. *
*I miss the platter full of pasta more than anything. Eating a cup and a half of pasta is better than none at all, but I want more!! I love how I look and more than that, I love how good I feel. I excercise every day (waater aerobics or walking) and it has made a tremendous difference. You can't do this with diet alone. Excercise is very important. You can do it and you'll be so glad you did.*
*BTW, my mother NEVER told me to clean my plate.  I did it by myself.   Still do.*


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm just glad that I can still have my veggies. I can't have pasta or potatoes or fried foods and my chocolate. That is going to bother me. I love all of those!!LOL


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I'm just glad that I can still have my veggies. I can't have pasta or potatoes or fried foods and my chocolate. That is going to bother me. I love all of those!!LOL


 
*I can live without chocolate and I never eat fried foods anyway, but NOW WAY ON THIS GREEN EARTH AM I GIVING UP PASTA.  I love pasta and the sauces that I make and am not giving it up.  I only have pasta every 10 days or so but I look forward to that day.    I'm only going to sacrifice so much and pasta isn't on that list.*


----------

